# My Cat Dennis



## Elliebee (Apr 29, 2008)

My Cat Dennis had been missing since last Thursday. Notified our Vets and Identichip. Last night I went around with 100 flyers putting them through letter boxes and into local shop windows. 

This afternoon I had a call from a guy who said he was very sorry but he ran a cat over matching my Dennis's description, he took him to the vets but sadly he died on the way there. Very brave of him to ring and tell me I thought and I was grateful he had tried to save him. I rang the vet he had taken him too and asked if they had had a cat bought in and they said indeed they had but he had no microchip. Hope was restored then as I thought it cant be my Dennis. They rang back and said after scanning again they had found a chip and it was sadly my boy. I'm absolutely devastated 

Ive arranged to have him cremated so I can bring him back home where he belongs


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats really sad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

that is so sad but at least you have found him so he can R.I.P, cyber hugs


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, God, i'm so sorry. 
What a kind man to let you know, even though it was'nt the news you wanted to hear.

"Run Free over Rainbow Bridge Dennis"*


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,, R.I.P Dennis,,,


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

So sorry to read this  - but how kind the man was to let you know. I know it's probably not much consolation at present, but as the hurt recedes a little you will be comforted by the fact that at least you were able to bring him home where he belongs, instead of wondering what happened to him. Sending big cyberhugs to you.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Elliebee said:


> My Cat Dennis had been missing since last Thursday. Notified our Vets and Identichip. Last night I went around with 100 flyers putting them through letter boxes and into local shop windows.
> 
> This afternoon I had a call from a guy who said he was very sorry but he ran a cat over matching my Dennis's description, he took him to the vets but sadly he died on the way there. Very brave of him to ring and tell me I thought and I was grateful he had tried to save him. I rang the vet he had taken him too and asked if they had had a cat bought in and they said indeed they had but he had no microchip. Hope was restored then as I thought it cant be my Dennis. They rang back and said after scanning again they had found a chip and it was sadly my boy. I'm absolutely devastated
> 
> Ive arranged to have him cremated so I can bring him back home where he belongs


Oh how sad this is, I have to admit I was filling up reading this and really felt for you. Try to remember the quality times you had with him and rip Dennis, run free and happy at the bridge. God bless. C.x.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It was nice of the guy to inform you.


Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I had tears as i read about Dennis. RIP in Dennis


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

i am so sorry to hear about dennis. i had a fright myself with felix my cat last night. hadnt seen her all day and started thinking the worse. but she was in the house the whole time. but poor dennisR.I.P. little one


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh EllieBee, so sorry to read this My sincere condolences to you and your family and play free Dennis,he'll come back to you EllieB and you'll see it's him thru one of those unique and silly things that each of our furbabies does


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm so so sorry about Dennis.  

Getting that call is just the hardest thing I'll never forget the day I got it about my cat Buzz. We went and collected him from the vets the person who had run him over took him to. carried him home on my lap i will never forget that day it just breaks your heart. 

my thoughts are with you and I really know how u feel xxxxx


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

Awwww so sorry that it wasnt good news - I am filling up too reading all of that. RIP Dennis.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im so so sorry of your great loss, Nice of the man to let you know, play happy at rainbow bridge little angel.


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

*sorry for your loss*


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Hunny


----------

